# An interesting new Zoom product



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Zoom has come out with an interesting new product, the LiveTrak L12. A board that mixes, records, monitors, plays back and remixes. $779 retail.

Zoom LiveTrak L-12


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm gonna be all over this. I'm a huge zoom fan. Value, features, compact, practical. And sushi of course. 

I own 3 x R24s. Amazing.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Tracks are recorded pre eq, that's GREAT


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

sambonee said:


> I'm gonna be all over this. I'm a huge zoom fan. Value, features, compact, practical. And sushi of course.
> 
> I own 3 x R24s. Amazing.


This.
This is what I wanted when I bought my R-8.
5 headphone mix? Brilliant.


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

This is legitimately EVERYTHING I wanted in a board 15 years ago when I was killing myself doing site recording with an ADAT setup (which was many times the price as well.) I want one (even though I don't do any engineering at all any more.)

The GAS is strong with this one.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> This is legitimately EVERYTHING I wanted in a board 15 years ago when I was killing myself doing site recording with an ADAT setup (which was many times the price as well.) I want one (even though I don't do any engineering at all any more.)
> 
> The GAS is strong with this one.


I know eh? Talk about grand slam.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Woah, recording AND controlling a DAW!
Zoom is finaly pushing the game!
I know there's some other divices that can do it but if the price is right and the quality they will be a hit!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

the previous zoom stuff had the same thing DAW and field multitrack recording. this is a step up tho.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I have the R16. It was awesome while it worked. I would use it to multi-track or run it out of the inserts on my analogue mixers to record live. Always damn good results for a 400 dollar toy, battery powered too which was actually handy for some acoustic stuff. The problem is there was known issues with the power supply crapping out and frying the DC input on the unit. Im not sure if anyone ever found a fix for it, but at the time according to online folks it wasn't worth the cost of replacement. I still have a dead unit if anyone knows of this and how to fix it.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Ha.. this thread made me pull out that broken R16.

Turns out it works off USB power as an interface.. Also, if I remember right you can set it to act as a controller too. Maybe I'll get it going with a laptop again.. 

I wonder if a USB adapter would have enough juice for it to work will full phantom power etc. Wow, I guess I just didn't take the time to sort it out and ended up buying a nice focusrite firewire interface instead.


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

So I'm green to this stuff! The way I see this is I can use it for a non powered board and record at the same time?


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm also very interested in this product. 
One thing I've read about the r16 and r24 is that they're not that user friendly if you want to do the mixing on the unit itself. Does this unit seem more intuitive and user friendly?
I ask because ideally i'd like to stay away from my computer as much as possible.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, this thing looks really interesting! If my Mackie DL1604 ever bites the dust, I'll definitely be looking at something like this.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> This.
> This is what I wanted when I bought my R-8.
> 5 headphone mix? Brilliant.
> 
> ...


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary" lmao

Your so funny! Love it!


----------

